# Introducing Bo



## Amh59 (Dec 22, 2011)

This is Bo, who we will be collecting from Janice in 2 weeks when she'll be 10 weeks old. She's an American toy x.

Andrea


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh Bo!! You little beauty xxx


----------



## Donnag (Jul 5, 2011)

What a little sweetie, absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhh, stop putting pics of these yummy little red puppies everywhere- I WANT ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Aaah little Bo is gorgeous


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Oh I'm in love... She is just precious!

I think I'm going to have to move to a bigger house tho we could maybe squeeze one more in.......


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

OMG! She is gorgeous....I want one!  Oh dear I have the puppy broodiness really bad!  

Only two weeks to wait for you! How exciting! :jumping:


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

OMGGGG! She is absolutely beautiful  I want her! Don't bring her to a meet near me or you may 'lose' her  Haha, lucky you, enjoy!! x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Haha! We would all be standing around with innocent looks on our faces!


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Gorgeous :love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes:


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

OMG he's gorgeous .... Would have me wrapped around his little paw in an instant!! Xx


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

What a little cutie Bo is, bet you can't wait. Gorgeous colour!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

She's gorgeous! Janice still has pretty little Florence left........so tempting!


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

A real sweetie, bet you can't wait.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Bo  

What a lovely colour and a very cute name too


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh what a cutie :love-eyes::love-eyes:


----------



## Amh59 (Dec 22, 2011)

Hi 
Thanks for your lovely replies. Am so looking forward to meeting her. Hope she likes us and her new home. 
Andrea x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Of course she'll like you! Puppies like people they get lots of love & attention from, which i'm sure will be given to her in the bucket loads  x


----------



## loobylou (Nov 20, 2011)

Oh she is beautiful, reminds me of charlie although he is a mini. I bet you can't wait - we get charlie from janice in 4 weeks.........


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I love lttle Bo- I could eat her!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

WHAT A FACE!!! so adorable


----------



## RCall87 (Sep 14, 2011)

LOVELY COLOUR!! Bo looks awesome.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

what a beautiful little puppy!!!!! xxx


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

What a gorgeous little puppy! Reminds me a bit of my own, she is red with a little white on her chest too. I love the white paw as well! You must be so excited


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Gorgeous Bo!! Welcome!! x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

She really is a beauty... enjoy your lovely pup


----------



## Lolasmummy (May 22, 2012)

Oh My gosh I am so excited....I think that Bo and Lolly are definitely sisters...they look so similar!
Heres Lolas first day with us, they have the same white bits too!


----------



## wilko (Feb 20, 2012)

She is stunning and soooo cute xx


----------



## Amh59 (Dec 22, 2011)

Lolasmummy said:


> Oh My gosh I am so excited....I think that Bo and Lolly are definitely sisters...they look so similar!
> Heres Lolas first day with us, they have the same white bits too!


Hi,
Yes Bo and Lola are sisters. Bo was born on 15th November and is from Jandaz in Wales. Bo and Lola are very alike. I think they were the smallest and reddest of the litter. Bo weighs 4.1kg now so has grown quite a bit. She's very playful and affectionate and wags her tail constantly. She's got a thing about stones at the moment and I'm forever having to get them off her. Would love to hear about Lola.


----------



## lovecockapoo (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi

Lottie is also their sister. She does look quite different though...she is more of an Apricot colour and has straighter hair. She also has a thing for stones at the mo and weighs about 4.2kg.


----------



## Amh59 (Dec 22, 2011)

lovecockapoo said:


> Hi
> 
> Lottie is also their sister. She does look quite different though...she is more of an Apricot colour and has straighter hair. She also has a thing for stones at the mo and weighs about 4.2kg.


Ah bless her. I remember Lottie and how she sat on your lap in Janice's living room. I think 3 of the girls were paler in colour. Wonder where the other 2 are? Bo had her spay op on Wednesday and is doing fine. She was quiet and a bit wobbly that evening but is trying to race around now despite our efforts to calm her down as she still has stitches in. Has Lottie had her op yet?


----------



## Soosee (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi I have another sister. I have josie who we renamed Lola. She is the sweetest dog ever so happy and also never stops wagging her tail. She weighs 4.80 kilos and is red with four white feet a white chest and chin and looks very similar to the other Lola. She is due to be spayed in a couple of weeks which i am not looking forward to.


----------



## Amh59 (Dec 22, 2011)

Hi
It's great to hear from you and lovely to hear about Lola (Josie). Janice said this was a lovely litter of puppies. They are such loving, playful dogs. Bo is supposed to be taking it easy but we can't keep her still. She's rolling round on the lawn at the mo! Is the owner of Indie on here?x


----------



## lovecockapoo (Nov 26, 2011)

Amh59 said:


> Ah bless her. I remember Lottie and how she sat on your lap in Janice's living room. I think 3 of the girls were paler in colour. Wonder where the other 2 are? Bo had her spay op on Wednesday and is doing fine. She was quiet and a bit wobbly that evening but is trying to race around now despite our efforts to calm her down as she still has stitches in. Has Lottie had her op yet?


Hi

Lottie had her operation about 3 weeks ago....I know what you are going through....it was a nightmare trying to keep her calm and quiet. She has bounced back and is now her normal self. 

It's great to have found a few of their sisters.

I can't imagine life without Lottie now...she has fitted in so well and has such a lovely temperament, couldn't have asked for more.


----------



## Soosee (Mar 1, 2012)

Lola is having her op in a couple of weeks. Did Bo and lottie have keyhole or regular surgery? The vet said she must weigh a minimum of 5 kilos to have keyhole but she is not there yet. I would love to see pics of the girls. Are they good eaters as mine is rubbish?


----------



## lovecockapoo (Nov 26, 2011)

Good morning

Lottie had the conventional operation....I would have had to travel quite a long way for keyhole and decided it would be better for her to have it done locally.

Lottie is a very fussy eater, but I think a lot of them are. We are still on Royal Canin but I am thinking about changing to Barking Heads or Natural Instinct (although Hubby isn't keen on the idea of raw meat around the house, I don't think it would be in the bowl long enough to be a problem....she loved the sample we had!!!). May need to compromise and have NI first thing before the kids are up and about and Barking Heads at tea time.


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

She is gorgeous, a beautiful colour too, so sweet.


----------



## Amh59 (Dec 22, 2011)

Soosee said:


> Lola is having her op in a couple of weeks. Did Bo and lottie have keyhole or regular surgery? The vet said she must weigh a minimum of 5 kilos to have keyhole but she is not there yet. I would love to see pics of the girls. Are they good eaters as mine is rubbish?


Hi

Bo had the regular op last week when she was 6 months. She has been to the vet a couple of times so I thought it was better for her to go somewhere she knew. If she'd had the keyhole op, it would have been quite a distance away and she had to have a season first I think. It was hard leaving her at the vets, her little head was darting around. I think they give them a light sedative to calm them down. We collected her in the late afternoon and she was a bit wobbly and quiet that evening. She had some fresh chicken and wasn't sick thankfully. She kept trying to lick the stitches so we got her some little baby t shirts to cover it. She recovered very quickly and has been out in the garden but not out for a walk yet. She has to go and have the stitches out on Friday.
Boisn't fussy about food. She is still on royal Canin. She likes a chicken wing occasionally and cooked chicken. She loves the occasional James Wellbeloved crackerjack and mini jack treats. We went to puppy training for 6 weeks and she loved the fresh liver we used as treats there. I dropped a blueberry on the floor one day and she just played with it and squashed it but wouldn't eat it.


----------



## Soosee (Mar 1, 2012)

Thank you for your reply. I will think about what to do. Lola is so happy, friendly and loving I feel so mean putting her through an op but it has to be done. I didn't realise how little she would be as I didn't know that there was such a big size difference between the cockapoos.
She is about 12 inches tall and weighs 4.8 kilos. What size is Bo, LOttie and the other LOla?


----------



## Amh59 (Dec 22, 2011)

Hi
Bo was 4.1kg last week on the day of the op. I know how you feel about putting her through this. I was dreading it and felt so guilty and sad leaving her there. She was a bit wobbly and quiet when we picked her up that afternoon but she has recovered well. She has the stitches out on Friday but the ones inside take longer to heal. She's back to her usual self and is bounding around and digging up my plants!


----------

